# Dollar Account for USA Holiday in 2010



## galwegian44 (15 Dec 2009)

I'm planning a holiday in 2010 in the USA before the kids get too old for Disney etc and also to celebrate a major anniversary (and take advantage of the dollar situation right now).

I have shares in a dollar denominated share account in the USA as part of an ESOP scheme through my American multinational employer that I usually convert to Euros when it matures.

Is there any way for me to not convert the dollar denominated shares to Euros and then convert back to dollars for the holiday (two sets of exchange rate fees). When the shares mature I can leave them in the share account as cash (dollars) but I really have no access to it while I am in the USA. Is there any way to get a temporary American credit card, open a temporary account to transfer the money and use it for the holiday?

Thanks in advance.


----------

